

A comprehensive technical review of Stuxnet - bl4k
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/56898999/W32Stuxnet-Dossier

======
bl4k
Skip the first few pages to get to the details. Original PDF is here:

[http://www.symantec.com/content/en/us/enterprise/media/secur...](http://www.symantec.com/content/en/us/enterprise/media/security_response/whitepapers/w32_stuxnet_dosier.pdf)

